

Show HN: Ever seen such FX in a HTML5 game? - stjerdi
http://eke.stereocrown.com/

======
BtM909
Sorry, what specific FX are you referring to?

~~~
stjerdi
Please take a look at the dynamic fire and smoke effects inside the game.

~~~
soneil
Trying to make this sound constructive, but if I can't get past the tutorial,
I'm not going to have enough faith in the level design to continue at all.

~~~
stjerdi
c'mon, I thought there are enough easy peasy games out there, this brings a
little more challenge.. but maybe you are right and I should soften the start.
could you say at which point your player failed?

~~~
soneil
I don't want to admit how long it took me to make the physics-defying leap
required to get back up to the initial platform (from the pistol back to the
ammo).

Combined with how long it takes to get back when you miss and plummet, I felt
like I was being punished for it.

~~~
stjerdi
First of all thx for your reply! You got a point. I think in the next version
I won't force players to start from the beginning when they failed. But also I
like your description of the overhang riddle - it's intended that a player is
a little bit puzzled and has to try a few times.

